# لماذا لم يتجسد الآب والروح القدس



## coptic servant (2 فبراير 2010)

باسم الله القوي

كان فيه سؤال محيرني وهو كيفية تجسد الكلمة

القديس بولس يقول لكي يحل فيه كل مل اللاهوت

الرب يسوع قال الاب الحال في فهل هما يقصد اشترك الاب في عملية التجسد


 فارجو شرح كيفية تجسد الابن ولماذا لم يتجسد الاب والروح القدس

فهمت الفكرة بمثل قرص الشمس وشعاعه وحرارته

فعندما يسقط شعاع الشمس  وهو يرمز للابن مثلا علي اي مكان فهو لا يتاثر به

 
وهذا ما نقصده بان الذي تحمل الالام والاوجاع الجسد وليس الله


هل هذا التشبيه قريب من الفكرة ام خطا


 
ارجو ان تتحملوا ضعفي والرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*

سؤال دار في بالي برضه و مش عايزه افتي خالص لان هعمل كوراث لاهوتيه و احنا لسه جداد خالص لسه كي جي تو ههههههههههه

في انتظار رد احد الاخوه هنا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



coptic servant قال:


> فارجو شرح كيفية تجسد الابن ولماذا لم يتجسد الاب والروح القدس


 
في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله ، والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا .
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

نعرف ان اقنوم الله الابن هو الذي تجسد ، هذا هو الاعلان الكتابي ، اما لماذا لم يتجسد الاب او الروح القدس ، فهذا هو تعيينات الاقانيم ، اقنوم الابن هو المختص بالظهورات الالهية في العهد القديم ( ملاك يهوه ) والتجسد الالهي في مولود العذراء في العهد الجديد لتتميم النبؤات .

اما (لماذا هذا وليس ذاك ) فهذه الطريقة في التفكير لن تقود الى شيء عقلاني ، لماذا اكل بيدي وليس برجلي او بشعري ؟؟
لماذا حاسة الشم في الانف وليس الاصابع ، لماذا حاسة اللمس في الاصابع وليست في العين ، لماذا حاسة البصر في العين وليس في الاذن ؟؟؟

كل هذا هو فرق التعيينات والوظائف ، ومع ذلك فجسد الانسان واحد لا يحارب بعضه بعضا ، ولا يتفاخر بعضها على بعض ، كله جسدا انسان واحد يعيش به الانسان متناغما ومتوافقا مع نفسه ومع الاخرين !!!

سلام المسيح


----------



## coptic servant (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*

الف شكر يا استاذ نيومان
لكن ممكن تفهمني معني لكي حيل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا ومعني الاب الحال في
وبالنسبة لمثل قرص الشمس وشعاعه وحرارته هل هو قريب من فكرة الثالوث ام انه خطا
اشكرك واتمني ان تتحمل ضعفي 
المسيح يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*

اصل فعلا يحل فيه كل ملء الاهوت هل معناه يحل فيه ملء لاهوت الكلمه فقط ولا لاهوت الله كله الثلاث اقانيم

و الاب الحال في يعمل الاعمال



> وبالنسبة لمثل قرص الشمس وشعاعه وحرارته هل هو قريب من فكرة  الثالوث ام انه خطا



مثل الانسان اقرب و اقرب لان الانسان ذات و روح و عقل مش كدا و افتكر يعني ان دا اقرب لاننا علي صوره الله كمثاله

افتكر دول لسه مش واضحين شويه السؤالين الي طرحهم الاخ و طرحتهم انا

سلام و نعمه يا جماعه


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



coptic servant قال:


> لكن ممكن تفهمني معني لكي حيل فيه كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا


 
(فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً)
(كولوسي 2: 9)

المعنى ان المسيح حال تجسده كان ممتلئا الى كل ملء الجسد باللاهوت ، 

كمثال : كوب ضعه في حوض ممتليء بالماء ، فان الكوب سيكون ممتليء الى كل ملئه بالماء ، وبرغم هذا فان الماء لم يحده الكوب .




> ومعني الاب الحال في


 
(9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.)
(يوحنا 14: 9 - 11)

المقصود ان السيد المسيح هنا يعلن عن نفسه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، فهو كأبن المعادل للآب الواحد معه في الجوهر ، هو في الآب والآب فيه .




> وبالنسبة لمثل قرص الشمس وشعاعه وحرارته هل هو قريب من فكرة الثالوث ام انه خطا


 
قرص الشمس وشعاعه وحرارته ، هو مجرد مثال لتقريب الحقيقية الروحية بامور مادية تستطيع ان تشاهدها وتفهمها وتقبلها .

هذا المثال والآخر ( النار والحرارة واللهب ) والمثال الآخر ( الحديد المحمي في النار ) ، او ( الانسان جسد ونفس وروح ) او حتى المثال الذي اطرحه وافضله ( الانسان الواحد وله ثلاث شخصيات رئيسية في حياته كاب وابن وزوج ) ، كلها امثلة لتقريب الفكرة ، ولكن المشكلة ان المعترض يأخذ المثل ويطبق عليه اللاهوت فيجد في الفكرة بعض الثغرات ويعترض بها على اعلان الله عن نفسه الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم .

الموضوع وما فيه ، ان هذا هو اعلان الله عن نفسه ، فنحن نقبله ولا نحاول ان نقيسه او نشبهه بشيء ، فالله يعلن عن نفسه انه ليس له مثيل وليس له شبيه حتى نشبهه به 

( فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ. )
(اشعياء 40: 25)

( بِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي وَتُسَوُّونَنِي وَتُمَثِّلُونَنِي لِنَتَشَابَهَ؟.)
(اشعياء 46: 5)

افترض ان شخصا شاهد كائنا غريبا لم تشاهده انت ، وقال لك ان له جسم كالحصان ورأس كالاسد واذن كالارنب وانف كالفيل و ارجل كالزرافة و ... و... 

فاذا قلت له ما هذا الكائن انني لم ارى له مثيلا ، بماذا يشبه ؟؟؟؟
فانت تكون قد فاتك القصة والحقيقة التي تسمعها من الوصف .

لان الحقائق عن الكائنات نعرفها حتى ولو لم نفهمها . 
لماذا الاسد بهذا الشكل او الفيل بهذا الكيف والارنب بهذا الحجم والفهد بهذه السرعة والنسر بهذا الارتفاع في الطيران وكيفية رؤيته من هذا الارتفاع لكل شيء بدقة متناهية حتى لو كانت صغيرة جدا ( والانسان ليس له خصائص الحيوانات في السرعة او القدرة على الطيران بذاته وجسده ) .

كل هذه الحقائق نحن نقبلها حتى ولو لم نفهمها ، فلماذا نأتي الى اعلان الله عن نفسه ونطلب الفهم ونجحم عن المعرفة ؟؟؟


باختصار : الله ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل لكي نشبهه ونمثله ، ولكن اذا اعلن عن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس انه الله الواحد ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) وهو المنزّه عن الكذب ، وثبت صدق هذا الاعلان ، فليس لنا الا ان نقبل ما يقوله عن نفسه ، لانه ببساطة هو (الله ) ونحن ( لسنا كذلك ) .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*

ياريت ياشباب من يفتح موضوعا يجعل عنوانا معبرا عن محتواه ، لان كثير الان من الموضوعات اصبح لها اسم ( تساؤل يحيرني ) او (تساؤلات تحيرني ) 


رجاء من المشرف عمل اللازم نحو اعطاء اسم للموضوع يدل على محتواه .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



> اصل فعلا يحل فيه كل ملء الاهوت هل معناه يحل فيه ملء لاهوت الكلمه فقط ولا لاهوت الله كله الثلاث اقانيم


*اولا .. لاهوت الله كله .. توحى بان لاهوته يتجزأ .. وهذا خطأ .. فاللاهوت واحد لان الله واحد..*
ثانيا .. انا مبحبش اكلم لاهوتيا .. لانى لسه باتعلم ..على العموم ركزى معايا يا تروث


تخيلى مثلث .. أ ب ج ... ماشى ؟؟
الزاوية الف هو ( الابن ) مجازا
الزاوية باء هو ( الاب ) مجازا 
الزاوية حيم هو ( الروح ) مجازا

ماشى كده ...مساحة المثلث هو ( يمثل لاهوت الاله ) مجازا
لو باصتى من الزاوية الف ومديتى للاخر .. هتلاقى المثلث كله داخل 
لو باصتى من الزاوية باء ومديتى للاخر .. هتلاقى المثلث كله داخل 
لو باصتى من الزاوية جيم ومديتى للاخر .. هتلاقى المثلث كله داخل


لاهوت الاب هو نفس لاهوت الابن هو نفس لاهوت الروح القدس .. لانهم ببساطه اله واحد .. الاختلاف فقط هو فى التعيين كما قال نيومان ..


عندما قال بولس يحل فيه ملء اللاهوت .. 
اللاهوت هنا هو لاهوت الابن .. المساوى للاهوت الاب المساوى للاهوت الروح القدس
وهو لاهوت الاله الواحد .. 
كل ما قلته هو واحد ..

فهمتينى ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## Strident (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*

نقطة خطيرة في سؤالك يا أخي...

"الجسد تألم و ليس الله"

لا يا عزيزي...الآلام وقعت على الإله المتجسد...لكن لا يتأثر بها سوى جسده...لا يجب أن نفصل بين لاهوته و ناسوته (لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة و لا طرفة عين)

من شروط الفداء أن يكون الفادي غير محدود...القول بأن الجسد "فقط" تألم (بمعنى أدق، وقعت عليه الآلام) يضرب هذا الأساس و لذلك فهو مرفوض...

دعني أقولها بالإنجليزية فهي أدق (كالعادة)...و إن كنت لست متأكداً إن كانت تلك الTheological Terminology المستخدمة في الإنجليزية..

Pain was inflicted on both his divinity and humanity...while only his humanity is affected by it


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> *اولا .. لاهوت الله كله .. توحى بان لاهوته يتجزأ .. وهذا خطأ .. فاللاهوت واحد لان الله واحد..*
> ثانيا .. انا مبحبش اكلم لاهوتيا .. لانى لسه باتعلم ..على العموم ركزى معايا يا تروث
> 
> 
> ...



اهاااااااااااااااااااا يعني الاهوت الي حل فيه لاهوت الابن اقنوم الكلمه المختص بالظهورات الالهيه

ولما حل لاهوت الابن كاملا في جسد يسوع تبقي ساعتها مش فارقه بقي لاهوت الابن الي حل ولا الاب و لا الروح القدس لانه اله واحد بلا تجزيئ ولا انقسام و لان الاهوت واحد

يبقي لاهوت الابن الي حل هوا لاهوت الاب هوا لاهوت الروح القدس لانه اله واحد و الاقانيم بس مختلفه في الوظائف 

الاقانيم الاختلاف فيها المهمه بس انما هوا لاهوت واحد لله بدون انقسام او تجزيئ او فرق

الاختلاف وظيفي بس

صح كدا الي فهمته يا جماعه ولا غلط

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



johnnie قال:


> نقطة خطيرة في سؤالك يا أخي...
> 
> "الجسد تألم و ليس الله"
> 
> ...




لماذا يا جوني اليس الجسد هوا من يتالم ام تري الاله يتاثر و يقع عليه الالم 

ارجو توضيح تلك النقطه ازيد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (3 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع متاااابع ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: سؤال محيرني*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لماذا يا جوني اليس الجسد هوا من يتالم ام تري الاله يتاثر و يقع عليه الالم
> 
> ارجو توضيح تلك النقطه ازيد
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 

طيب نقولها بطريقة تاني ، اذا كان المسيح اجتاز الموت بالجسد بدون اتحاد اللاهوت لن يكون هناك قيامة .

واذا لم يجتاز المسيح الالم بالجسد بدون اتحاد اللاهوت لن يكون هناك فداء .

ولكن اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت لم يخفف عن الجسد الالم ، وكذلك لم يجعل الجسد فقط هو الذي تمم الفداء باخذ الالم .

واضحة ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2010)

اااااااااااااااااااااااه انا الي فهمته يعني ان الاهوت متحد بالناسوت و ليس زي ما قال البعض فارقه علي الصليب و سابه و لكن الي حس بالالم لحظتها الناسوت و ليس الاهوت و لم يجعل الاهوت يخفف الالم او يجعله وهمي

يعني الاهوت متحد بالناسوت لحظتها طبعا بس الالم حس بيه الناسوت و الاهوت لم يتغير و لم يتوجع طبعا و لكنه كان متحدا به وقتها و الالم وقع علي الناسوت المتحد بالاهوت

لذلك قال بطرس في اعمال الرسل الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت

صح كدا الفهم ولالا يا جماعه

اصل العيا بيوجع الدماغ برضه ههههههههههههههه



> موضوع رائع متاااابع ...



هههههههه تابع يا سيدي مانا من يوم ما اشتركت للاسف عامله صداع شكلي هاخد الخط الازرق قريب

شكرا علي الشرح يا جماعه و انا من عادتي دومااااااااا الا اقول فهمت و خلاص لا اشرح ما فهمت حتي يقف من قدم لي الاجابه علي نقطه الضعف فين

معذباكم يا شباب هتقتلوني قريب

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

طبعا اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت ، منذ بشارة الملاك الى العذراء مريم حتى يومنا هذا . فالسيد المسيح في السماء بالناسوت القائم من الاموات ، وكما رآه التلاميذ ، بعلامات الصليب ، وهذه هي الشفاعة الكفارية التي دخل بها الى قدس الاقداس بدمه .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2010)

> فالسيد المسيح في السماء بالناسوت القائم من الاموات ،  وكما رآه التلاميذ ، *بعلامات الصليب *



صح ....

الحمد لله علي الفهم

شكرا لك نيومان عالتوضيح

سلام و نعمه


----------

